# Mit dem Browser Webseitengröße feststellen



## zeroize (14. Juli 2008)

Vielleicht ist die Frage zu einfach, aber ich habe keine befriedigende Antwort aus dem Forum und dem Internet gefunden.

Wie stelle ich mit unterschiedlichen Browsern (Safari, Opera, Firefox, IE) fest, wieviele KB/MB z.B. bei aufrufen von spiegel-online.de vom Browser heruntergeladen werden.
Ich möchte nicht die Seite mit "speichern unter" abspeichern, weil mein eigentliches Interesse dahin geht, festzustellen, wie gut oder schlecht die Caches der Browser sind und wie viel KB die Browser auch bei nicht veränderter Seite geladen werden (z.B. durch dynamische Werbung etc.).

Vielleicht kennt jemand Plugins oder Funktionen die ich noch nicht gefunden habe.


----------



## Flex (14. Juli 2008)

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/1743

Das Addon benutze ich persönlich. Gibt es aber soweit ich weiß auch nur für'n Firefox.


----------



## PostmanX (15. Juli 2008)

thx, kann man sicher gebrauchen, Firebug kann ich dir empfehlen. Dort kann man sehen was genau wie lange brauchte zu laden, zu dem kannst du den html code live abarbeiten und javascript fehler werden angezeigt.


----------



## Gumbo (15. Juli 2008)

Yslow, eine Erweiterung für die Firebug-Erweiterung, ist genau für diese Aufgabe konzipiert.


----------



## zeroize (16. Juli 2008)

Ich danke für die vielen Antworten, leider hilft mir das nicht bei anderen Browsern weiter. Ich lasse den Thread noch offen, vielleicht melden sich ja Opera- und Safariuser die ähnliche Erweiterungen für "ihren" Browser kennen.


----------



## Navy (16. Juli 2008)

Wireshark oder tcpdump helfen auch hier.


----------

